# New schedule for Rebuilding and scraping classes the rest of year 2018



## Richard King 2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi everyone.   I have been emailing the potential host in the UK and he said he has had some interest in a October 2018 class, but not enough to set it in stone.  We are now talking about a class in the spring of 2019.    I will be teaching 2  classes in Austria week 46 & 47, 2018 for  BIAX Germany.  Now BIAX is talking about a possible 3RD week in Austria too.   I have been talking to J&S Machine in Nowata Oklahoma (near Barttelsville)  inside his new Air conditioned plant in July or August.  Possible a small class in MN in September if I can get my shop straightened up, but it's hard to do that when I can be sitting on the deck of my lake cabin...lol.  I will be teaching a class down in Tipton GA at Vintage Machinery or Keith Ruckers in January of 2019.    If anyone would like to learn to rebuild their machines, let me know.

I am also here and ready and willing to help you with your rebuilding and scraping    Please ask.     Rich


----------



## TerryH (Jun 12, 2018)

I am in for the one in Bartlesville.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok...Send me a PM with your email address and I'll  send you info and sign you up.    Thanks.   Rich


----------



## JStarks (Sep 6, 2018)

Darn, wish I had joined and looked around sooner since Nowata is just up the road, do you have someplace you post your calendar?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 7, 2018)

We still have a few openings and the class is Sept 20 - 24....private message me your email address and I'll send you some info


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Just talking now tonight with Steve Watkins down in Novasota TX about doing a class in middle of Feb 2019


----------



## Sdmf5150 (Sep 8, 2018)

Do you ever have classes at Dapra? That would be great, only a 15 minute drive for me. I'm definitely going to get a straight edge from your eBay store this weekend.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 8, 2018)

no...they don't have the room or equipment I need.  I will be doing a class up in Sprringfield VT in May or June in 2019, just working out the details now.  Last time I did one there I stayed at an airbnb that wasn't to bad...in $   I will write about that class sooner then later...once we figure it out.  Also talking with Steve Watkins to do one on feb 22 - 26, 2019....


----------



## cs900 (Oct 2, 2018)

I'd be very interested in the VT class (or really any where in the north east).


----------



## Logan 400 (Oct 2, 2018)

Is the class in Ga (Tifton)  by any chance? I can't find Tipton. I woul like some information if it is Tifton.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 3, 2018)

Logan 400 said:


> Is the class in Ga (Tifton)  by any chance? I can't find Tipton. I woul like some information if it is Tifton.



That class was sold out a few months ago and we now have a waiting list.  Keith sold 8 of the 10 spots from his many followers on You Tube.  
I am talking with a few folks about doing something in the SE next fall and will let everyone know when it is arranged.   Thanks.   Rich


----------



## toploader (Oct 3, 2018)

Next class you hold on the west coast I'm in.


----------



## Sblack (Nov 6, 2018)

Interested in VT. I will watch this space.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 6, 2018)

We miss you out here in NorCal, when you coming back?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 6, 2018)

We are hoping to do something in the NAPA area or North Bay area in the spring of 2019.    So busy now to work on it...


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cool, my home town, put me on the list.  Can stay with my folks or brother or one of my cousins. Would be happy to be the 'helper' if possible, but if not I'm still in.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey Richard,  if you do end up doing a class in Navasota, Tx, please PM me with info.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Richard, can we generate some interest for a class in Burlington, Vermont sometime next late winter/early spring? I know you will be in Springfield in May. It's nearly two hours from Burlington so makes it somewhat inaccessible for those of us in Plattsburgh, Burlington and Montreal. 

We can host at my factory in Burlington. My main interest is getting a couple of our guys trained up for reconditioning of our tool & die equipment but more importantly for our fleet of Barber Coleman gear hobbers.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Bryan, contact me at Richard@Handscraping.com  I tried to do one up there 4 or 5 years ago and didn't have a lot of luck.   Recruiting is the key and word of mouth, ebay, all the forums is how it has to be done.   I doubt we could get enough interested in a class there in 2019.  Only so many people will sign up in VT.   We did one in Oklahoma a few months ago and that company paid me to teach there as we only could recruit 2 outside people and I require 8  paying students before I OK the   class will take place


----------



## Sblack (Nov 30, 2018)

Bryan there are a lot of people who travel way further than 2 hrs to attend these classes. Some people come from half way across the country. If I was in Burlington I would jump at the chance to go to Springfield.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 1, 2018)

Sblack said:


> Bryan there are a lot of people who travel way further than 2 hrs to attend these classes. Some people come from half way across the country. If I was in Burlington I would jump at the chance to go to Springfield.


Are you going to the Springfield class?


----------



## Sblack (Dec 1, 2018)

I hope so, if I still have a job by then. I will drive down from Montreal. I've been to the museum there. Nice place.


----------

